

Swequity - Irish Start Up Initiative - missy
http://swequityexchange.com/

======
missy
Do you think this model can work and also in other territories ? Basically
people with just ideas can be taken on and then formed to be companies. This
is even earlier then Y Combinator. I wonder if this can be done in other
countries and what your thoughts are .

------
Offler
This looks interesting but the website seems to lack information, could I have
just walked up to this place one day and offered my services as a developer to
any idea that took my fancy?

~~~
missy
I agree, there should be more info. What I like about it is that so many
people have good ideas and with guidance could make it. I learned it myself
and you get skimmed countless times due to lack of knowledge and experience,
so I believe this great guidance to prevent potential failure from elementary
cheating moves or either amateur mistakes. So this one reason in hindsight Id
appreciate a service like that.

